# Brew time



## Mal56 (Sep 20, 2020)

Bought a sage touch about a month ago and still a novice (previously had fully automatic machine).

Reading the manual the grind is supposed to determine the flow start etc (between 8-12 secs?)- well I've tried all grind settings and it doesn't seem to alter the flow start which is always 6 secs.

i thought it was my previous old coffee beans so bought a fresh batch, freshly roasted but still the same, and the flow starts at 6 secs whatever the grind!

Any ideas please?

Malcolm


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Don't get too fixated with time until flow start. Make sure your dose & output are always consistent, brew manually & note the amount f time you need to run the pump for to get the same weight out each. time.

The grind setting drives the extraction, time is just a byproduct.


----------

